# Need a good Turkey Taxidermist



## Spunky (May 8, 2016)

In NE ga, that uses freeze dried heads. Have always used a guy in Macon but dont wanna make the trip down there this year. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Jellyhead Joe (May 8, 2016)

Oak Hill in Ellijay does a good job and has the head freeze dried.


----------



## Spunky (May 8, 2016)

Anyone know of one closer to the Gainesville area?


----------



## spydermon (May 8, 2016)

research thoroughly...don't just settle of one that is cheaper or closer..you will be looking at this every day in your home.  you want it the best it can be.  
I'm sure you will find a good one.  good luck.

also, post the turkey at question here to be mounted


----------



## turkeyed (May 8, 2016)

Wildlife taxidermy in Lawrenceville!


----------



## mcagle (May 8, 2016)

Jellyhead Joe said:


> Oak Hill in Ellijay does a good job and has the head freeze dried.



They do great work and it will be hard to beat their price.  They have done 8-10 mounts for me and I don't have a complaint one.  If you wish to see some pictures of their work, let me know.


----------



## 1776Flintlock (May 8, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## Unicoidawg (May 8, 2016)

Spunky said:


> Anyone know of one closer to the Gainesville area?



Drive to Ellijay it's worth it....... they do great work and it's cheaper than others.


----------



## turkeyed (May 8, 2016)

I have one from that taxidermist in Elljay that is not very good at all!  Thats about all I'll say about that!
But it was very cheap.  Get what ya pay for for sure!


----------



## GBLGBL (May 8, 2016)

Chris Fortner (Fortner Taxidermy) does an excellent job on turkeys. He stays mainly in Covington, but also has another location in Lawrenceville.


----------



## mcagle (May 8, 2016)

turkeyed said:


> I have one from that taxidermist in Elljay that is not very good at all!  Thats about all I'll say about that!
> But it was very cheap.  Get what ya pay for for sure!



Hate to hear that. Just counted 12 mounts in the house that they have done for me.  I'm pleased with them all.


----------



## spydermon (May 8, 2016)

^ 12 turkey mounts?


----------



## Mike in Al (May 8, 2016)

It has been five or six  years now since I have had any mounts done, but when I used to duck hunt , I would ship my ducks to oak hill from Eufaula ,AL. Even with shipping costs to and fro, I would save money and was pleased with all 7 ducks I sent them. Two different times I asked them to ship my ducks because I wasn't able to get away for the long drive. With the understanding that this wasn't the preferred way to get me my ducks since they could get damaged during shipping, I told them I would take my chances and understood they couldn't be responsible for any damages. Both times they arrived carefully packed in boxes reinforced with boards. No complaints here.


----------



## mcagle (May 8, 2016)

spydermon said:


> ^ 12 turkey mounts?



Only 2 turkey, 2 bobcats, 1 otter, 6 ducks, 1 fish.


----------



## Spunky (May 8, 2016)

spydermon said:


> research thoroughly...don't just settle of one that is cheaper or closer..you will be looking at this every day in your home.  you want it the best it can be.
> I'm sure you will find a good one.  good luck.
> 
> also, post the turkey at question here to be mounted



Not necessarily looking for cheaper, just something cloeer since my schedule is pretty tight.  Will try to post pictures tomorrow, 1 3/8 spurs with a double beard 9.5 & 6


----------



## turkeyed (May 9, 2016)

mcagle said:


> Hate to hear that. Just counted 12 mounts in the house that they have done for me.  I'm pleased with them all.



I have several ducks by them and Im happy with them!  2 friends and myself all took turkeys and are all not happy!


----------



## nick_o_demus (May 9, 2016)

It's not NE GA, but Bear Claw Taxidermy in Monticello is the way to go. Ted Ravenel. You will not find anyone better with feathers. He's retiring soon, better get it to him while you can.


----------



## Tadder (May 9, 2016)

Chitwoods taxiedermy in Lavonia, and Anitlers Creation in Lavonia. Both do great on turkeys


----------



## Will-dawg (May 9, 2016)

Tadder said:


> Chitwoods taxiedermy in Lavonia, and Anitlers Creation in Lavonia. Both do great on turkeys



Yep. Chitwood did this one plus another for me.  He is also going to do the one my son killed earlier this season. Great work!!!

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=856465&highlight=


----------



## KDT (May 9, 2016)

Not in Georgia, but one of the best in the business is Hazel Creek. Ship that bird to Missouri and get back a work of art!


----------



## tonyrittenhouse (May 9, 2016)

Michael Shipman in North west Georgia. Shipmans taxidermy look there website up. They are not the cheapest but they are the best. You get what you pay for when it comes to taxidermy.


----------



## BERN (May 10, 2016)

tonyrittenhouse said:


> Michael Shipman in North west Georgia. Shipmans taxidermy look there website up. They are not the cheapest but they are the best. You get what you pay for when it comes to taxidermy.



That looks freaking fantastic!


----------



## Joe Overby (May 17, 2016)

Dana Stanford. Curator for fern bank in atlanta and the absolute best in the business on birds. Chitwoods has done one for me and he is really, REALLY good for the money. Jake Rowe in Watkinsville is also no slouch. But if money is no concern, it would be Mr. Dana hands down.


----------



## gatorhawk (May 18, 2016)

so much for freedom of speech all must be left wing turkeys


----------

